# Another Military Retirement Box



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

This is the latest box I built for a guy that retired this week. I think this is my last one I'm going to do. There's just too much time that goes into it for doing it for the cost of materials. With a 2 year old running around, I'm finding it harder to find the time.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Stick,
Very nice job again on the retirement display case. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

We don't seem to have this tradition in the UK. Rather nice to have your career sumarised in a display case to show the folks.
johnep


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice work. I can understand your problem with making something like that for only the cost of materials.

I have never seen any thing that large. (And as a retired 23 year AFer I have seen a lot.) Looks like the retiree went through the ranks up to Major. That was a nice achievement.

George


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I say that every time I finish something the night before as it is presented the next day with the clear coat still tacky...THIS IS THE LAST ONE....but then here I am now with two projects in work today trying to get finished up for retirements in two weeks. I'm not making any money, more like spending more than getting, but the feeling I get when someone sees what I've made is all worth it in the long run. I made something for one of my previous Skipper's a few weeks ago and got a little card in the mail a few days ago. He basically said every time he looks at it, it's like a picture of me on the flight deck getting ready to launch him on his next mission. That's why I keep making these retirement gifts. 

BTW....great work!


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Stick I do hope that is not the last one you make. I bet a lot of people get endless enjoyment and feel very proud of their service and dedication to their country because they get reminded of what they have accomplished every time they look at that display case you have made. You obviously do a phenomenal job and I for one hope you keep it up. We need more woodworkers like you around.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Very interested to hear you worked on a flight deck. Have been watching the discovery series 'carrier' and I would love to have a tour of the Nimitz. What really interests me is the comparative cost between conventional and nuclear fuelled craft. Obviously the nuclear fuelled is vastly more expensive, but the lack of need for refuelling could mean that a vessel is not sunk at a vulnerable time.

If the operational savings could be quantified plus the ever rising cost of oil, then possibly could even out over 25 year period.

In the meantime, do you have a gallery of your work?
regards,
johnep


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is wonderful. When I got out of the Marines I was given a small shadowbox by my unit and it is one of my prized possessions. I am sure that these folks feel so even more so, especially this mustang major. I understand with a two year old also though. Whatever you decide, you do awesome work.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the positive comments. The one thing you can certainly say about all my shadow boxes is they are large!! :laughing: I'm sure it's not my last, but as Al B Cuttin Wood said, I just finished it so I'm still in the "never again" mode. The wife put me right to work making her a large multi-picture frame. Having a heck of a time trying to strap it together because of the decorative trim/edge I put on it. Then I wasn't paying attention when I made the little butterflies I put on the back to hold the corners together. Turns out the grain is running the same direction as the miter cut... not worth two cents!:furious: I thought woodworking was supposed to be fun....:bangin:


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Stick said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments. The one thing you can certainly say about all my shadow boxes is they are large!! :laughing: I'm sure it's not my last, but as Al B Cuttin Wood said, I just finished it so I'm still in the "never again" mode. The wife put me right to work making her a large multi-picture frame. Having a heck of a time trying to strap it together because of the decorative trim/edge I put on it. Then I wasn't paying attention when I made the little butterflies I put on the back to hold the corners together. Turns out the grain is running the same direction as the miter cut... not worth two cents!:furious: I thought woodworking was supposed to be fun....:bangin:


Its fun until you start getting paid for it. Then it turns into a job. I have made a couple of picture frames. They were made out of cheapo pine so I didnt have to worry about the grain.

Just think that this retirement box will hang in a few homes if this guy has kids and if the kids are worth a damn!

You kids with your loud music!!!


----------



## rtbagna (Aug 17, 2009)

*Another Retirement Box*

Hi Stick, 

I saw your work on the Shadow Boxes and have seen nothing like it...I hope you might consider building one more or have one more in you.

I like the size of the ones in your gallery and haven't been able to find the quality and size anywhere. If you can handle one one I would like to talk to you about building one for me...

Please let me know if you would be interested..

Thanks, 

Rick Bagnall 
[email protected]


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

rtbagna said:


> Hi Stick,
> 
> I saw your work on the Shadow Boxes and have seen nothing like it...I hope you might consider building one more or have one more in you.
> 
> ...


Rick,
I sent you an email.


----------



## Peter Benders (May 31, 2009)

*Never stop*

Stick, I know its hard but there are very few people in this world with real talents. i know you have it. besides the work you are doing is far greater than anything else. i think you are making a person sip the good memories of his entire career in one big box. maybe the person is thankful forever for you. so dont stop doing this. atleast make it a hobby. very good work.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Peter Benders said:


> Stick, I know its hard but there are very few people in this world with real talents. i know you have it. besides the work you are doing is far greater than anything else. i think you are making a person sip the good memories of his entire career in one big box. maybe the person is thankful forever for you. so dont stop doing this. atleast make it a hobby. very good work.


 Thank you, I really appreciate that. I'm already back on the horse, working on a few projects. Heck, last night I went down and got my jointer squared away and started fixing a bunch of cutoffs just for fun.:yes:


----------



## Lumber Joe (Oct 14, 2009)

Stick said:


> This is the latest box I built for a guy that retired this week. I think this is my last one I'm going to do. There's just too much time that goes into it for doing it for the cost of materials. With a 2 year old running around, I'm finding it harder to find the time.


Very nice job

Get Offshore Bank Account


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Stick keep it up .
My son is a marine, I made a few purplehart pens for some friends of his who were wounded .
The loved them. It gave me a unbelievable felling to see them .


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Keep up the great work stick, the gratitude is always worth more than money.


----------



## aztechwarrior (Jun 2, 2010)

That is hell of good work man. My respect to a fellow carpenter; name is Cristian; I am a BU2 in the navy. a senior chief is retiring and I was ask to make a box, little that I know the CPO's of my command wanted a box very close similar to the one you made with three sides and the flag on top. So far I have spent $80.00 on material and about 300, in tools.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

aztechwarrior said:


> That is hell of good work man. My respect to a fellow carpenter; name is Cristian; I am a BU2 in the navy. a senior chief is retiring and I was ask to make a box, little that I know the CPO's of my command wanted a box very close similar to the one you made with three sides and the flag on top. So far I have spent $80.00 on material and about 300, in tools.


 That sounds exactly how I made that box!! A girl retiring out of my office was looking online and saw a picture of one and I opened my big mouth and said we could make one for half that price.... 

A shop full of tools and a bunch of scrap miscuts later, I came up with that. One thing I'll tell you now, make sure you know what size the statues or whatever is going to be on the sides before you make the box. It's easier to make a box around a statue than to take the back of the stautue off with a belt sander....:laughing:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

Peter Benders said:


> Stick, I know its hard but there are very few people in this world with real talents. i know you have it. besides the work you are doing is far greater than anything else. i think you are making a person sip the good memories of his entire career in one big box. maybe the person is thankful forever for you. so dont stop doing this. atleast make it a hobby. very good work.


 
then you must start telling the cheap people that in order to have guys with talent, ya need to pay them so they can survive, unless they want to buy everything from china,


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

First off, very nice work!




Stick said:


> I think this is my last one I'm going to do. There's just too much time that goes into it for doing it for the cost of materials....


I know how you feel. I have made numerous boxes over the years and I only really made one for profit. That is the only box that I have made that went to someone outside my unit. 

Unit funds were always tight, so after materials I usually ended up with somewhere under between $30-40 per box for my time. My wife was always harping about what I got for my time whenever I made one. But for me, the real reward was the heartfelt remarks from the recipient when they got their box.

I hope you can continue to find the time in the future to keep making your boxes.


----------



## AndyA (Jan 7, 2011)

What did you use for the back of the display? Did you just felt/flock the wood in the back or did you use a foam core glued to the wood in the back and cover all of it with the felt? I am about to start making a box similar for my wife who just got out of the air force after 12 years. So I figured now that I have all the tools I need to make a display for her I will go ahead and get it done. I have never made anything like this before so any advice, suggestions, ideas or anything would be greatly appreciated. I am going to start tomorrow and build a small moc up of it out of some scrap hem fir I have before I spend the money on some cherry or mahogany to do the real box in.


----------

